# Running Contacts...Take One!



## Alerondogs (Mar 23, 2011)

Savvy & Whimsy learning running contacts!
http://youtu.be/BndmoDVcpW8


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

Hi,
Nice video. Do you go to CPE trials in Washingtonville OH?


----------



## Alerondogs (Mar 23, 2011)

agility collie mom said:


> Hi,
> Nice video. Do you go to CPE trials in Washingtonville OH?


 Thanks  

I do! Here's video of my dogs from the New Year's trial: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-t6ZIRnuSXA&list=UUu6HpHkWJ0MS1xxYuXo35nA&index=3&feature=plcp


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

Nice video! I may see you there. I compete with my two rough collies. Rio is in Level 3 and Level 4 24". Savannah is in Level 2 and Level 3 24". I didn't make it into the March one. But will there in May. Have you ever gone to B & D Creekside in Latrobe, PA? It is an awesome facility! We will be there in April.


----------

